
This is why we have Stuxnet - rendx
http://www.metzdowd.com/pipermail/cryptography/2016-March/028762.html
======
whatnotests
I'm hoping/wishing that Peter will name and shame.

The installation process he just described was acceptable in the late 1990s
but things have moved on since then.

~~~
exelius
> The installation process he just described was acceptable in the late 1990s
> but things have moved on since then.

Not in the industrial space they haven't. Plant managers don't understand or
care about anything other than keeping their lines operating.

~~~
cyber
The issue is that it needs to be explained in terms that they can understand:
... or part of your line will fail, randomly, and may take over a day to
repair, IF your maintenance procedures are current, if not, you'll lose 4-5
days of line time.

Note: not one mention of "security", or good neighbor, or infection, only
cutting to the point.

